
China tells Trump climate change is not a Chinese hoax - daegloe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/11/17/china-tells-trump-climate-change-is-not-a-chinese-hoax/
======
sharemywin
103bn is lot to spend on a hoax.

[http://www.publicfinanceinternational.org/news/2016/03/china...](http://www.publicfinanceinternational.org/news/2016/03/china-
worlds-largest-investor-renewable-energy)

